# GE Dishwasher - removing lower spray arm



## hardwareman

lower spray arm on GE came off one of two ways depending on age. Older style, unscrew the tower nozzle that comes out of the spray arm. newer style, lift up while turning counter clockwise( may take more than a little upward force.


----------



## handeman

hardwareman said:


> lower spray arm on GE came off one of two ways depending on age. Older style, unscrew the tower nozzle that comes out of the spray arm. newer style, lift up while turning counter clockwise( may take more than a little upward force.


I don't think it's the older style, as you can see from picture #2, there's no spot to screw in the tower nozzle.

I've tried several times lifting and turning the spray arm, and if I do it anymore I'm going to break the plastic. It just seems to spin when I do that....any other tips or ideas?


----------



## Jacques

That's how the spray arm assb' comes off- on your d/w=lift and turn ccw. looks like your using all n one tablets. maybe you'll find the plastic wrappers are down in the sump- blocking the screen that's down there.


----------



## jfrotten

Underneath the spray arm in the front is a screw. Remove it. Then stick your head all of the way in the dishwasher. Behind the spray arm there is a plastic tab that you have to pull out prior to lifting up on the spray arm. Be careful though, if you pull too hard it will snap off. This tab is ultimately what is holding the arm in place.


----------



## hardwareman

can not find your model # in the parts look up..... strange


----------



## handeman

jfrotten said:


> Underneath the spray arm in the front is a screw. Remove it. Then stick your head all of the way in the dishwasher. Behind the spray arm there is a plastic tab that you have to pull out prior to lifting up on the spray arm. Be careful though, if you pull too hard it will snap off. This tab is ultimately what is holding the arm in place.


That was it - thanks JFrotten! The screw had already come loose on its own. I just had to get a screwdriver in the tab at the back and the arm slipped right off.

I took apart the rest of the bottom parts and cleaned out all the gunk. I couldn't find any obvious clogs or anything though. We'll give it another try and see what happens...


----------

